# Any idea what this might be please?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

For the last few days I have only been giving Motley a quick brush over his back, today was a big grooming and I found this on his testis sack.
And of course its weekend, no vets.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Could have been a recent tick or simply an old spot....antiseptic cream should keep things safe.:wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Half a tick.... could be that the dog, or someone brushing him has disturbed it and pulled it apart, but there is not normally the large wound around it, that could have been caused by something being stuck in it and festering eg a grass seed, thorn or of course the tick remains....

Antiseptic cream not ideal as dog is very likely to lick the area if any irritation and then could ingest the cream. You could try keeping it clean by wiping with ethanol but that would sting and he may not react positively. Dog saliva is NOT antiseptic irrespective of what the dog thinks... ( and many owners :surprise: )


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Half a tick.... could be that the dog, or someone brushing him has disturbed it and pulled it apart, but there is not normally the large wound around it, that could have been caused by something being stuck in it and festering eg a grass seed, thorn or of course the tick remains....
> 
> Antiseptic cream not ideal as dog is very likely to lick the area if any irritation and then could ingest the cream. You could try keeping it clean by wiping with ethanol but that would sting and he may not react positively. Dog saliva is NOT antiseptic irrespective of what the dog thinks... ( and many owners :surprise: )


Ticks draw blood Dave, I don´t think there's a lot of blood in the scrotum. I´m sure its not a tick wound, its some kind of skin complaint, if its no different or worse on Monday I´ll take him to the vet. 
He isn´t a bit concerned about it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like a small puncture wound that’s been licked by the dog due to the irritation..

Terry


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

It looks a bit like a sebaceous cyst. Though the scrotum isn't where I'd expect one. Jools


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Without giving it a prod and a poke it is hard to say. Skin complaints are so numerous as to be a whole speciality in themselves. If he is leaving it alone then I would too. Bringing it to his attention may make him focus on it and dogs do more harm than good to themselves by licking. It can easily wait until you can get a normal appointment.

How is Motley coping with being home without Hans? As you, no doubt, know dogs do pick up on our emotions so he will probably mirror you to a certain extent.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Firstly, he is definitely not licking it, we are together all the time and he's not a licker anyway.
AND I have just removed the scab, smooth pink skin underneath, you can see for yourselves.
Had he been licking it would either have been soft and soggy or he'd have licked it off.
No need for a vet thank goodness, but what caused it in the first place we will never know.

I thank you all for your suggestion though, you can imagine its a relief to find whatever it was wasn't anything bad.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news, Jan. Just keep an eye, as I am sure you will, to make sure it heals up nicely which I am sure it will if it was scabbed over.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That does look VERY much better which is good news for both of you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nothing much to see today


----------

